# Lexi & Beemer quiz time.



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Hello! I am playing hooky from working on my dissertation for a moment and thought I'd upload a few recent pics. So a few that should be no brainers on who is Lexi and who is Beemer. And a little treat for the end. 

Waiting for dinner









Sitting on the back patio









Interrupting mommy's dissertation writing time









Sleepy

















Tailshttps://vimeo.com/184244539


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Is it cheating if I play?

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Is it cheating if I play?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk




lol. We should maybe wait for Renee. Haha! Definitely play!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok I will wait till more people answer but then I'll play

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The tails are classic. I won't even hazard a guess, they look near identical to me. What stage of the dissertation are you at Maureen?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I've finishing the write up now. The plan is to defend first of November. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Good for you, that is amazing!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Ok here goes.

Pic 1. Lexi left, Beemer right
Pic 2. Lexi in front, Beemer behind
Pic 3. Lexi in front, Beemer behind
Pic 4. Lexi in the red bed, Beemer in the white bed
Tails. Lexi tail left, Beemer tail right


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Oh. And extra bonus points. Because even I missed this until one got up. This morning. I do love finding them so unknowingly parallel. 

One on the loveseat. 









One on the couch. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Lovely pics and lovely waggy tails. I ALWAYS get them wrong but in photo three Beemer gave a clue


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

You guys can do it. I've answered secretly
And scored well! You guys can do it.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

arlo said:


> Lovely pics and lovely waggy tails. I ALWAYS get them wrong but in photo three Beemer gave a clue




Hahahahaha! I had to go back and look. That is hilarious!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love the synchronised tail wagging ! X


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

The bonus points is really hard; a total guess..... Beemer the top pictures, Lexi the bottom picture.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lindor said:


> The bonus points is really hard; a total guess..... Beemer the top pictures, Lexi the bottom picture.




I even got wrong while taking the pictures. I only figured it out because one of them got up and it was not the poo face I was expecting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

